# question on how to add a shelf or second level



## chiandhedgie12 (Sep 13, 2012)

So I have a big super pet wire cage and I was looking at it today and I would really like to make the most of the space. And I was thinking of adding a second level to like half the cage but have no clue how to do it or what to use. I know I don't want to just add a shelf cuz I don't want my hedgie to fall off. So if anyone has done this I would love your advice on how to go about it. Thanks in advance. I can't seem to load a pic of my cage from my phone cuz the pic is too big it says.


----------



## AshelynTraye (Nov 10, 2012)

My cage came with a second level and a little ramp leading up to it. Theres a place for Betsy's food bowl and a nice place for her to look around my room with curiosity. I've never had a problem with it, but I've heard of people being scared that their hedgies will walk or fall off the edge. I suppose it depends on the hedgie. Maybe you could look around to see if you could find a shelf fitting your cage's dimensions? http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lInUS%2FNo this is the cage I have. 

[attachment=0:3dzj9q5v]rsz_esrdfjvjb.jpg[/attachment:3dzj9q5v]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Open level are not safe. Although some hedgehogs manage quite well and don't fall, or at least not that is seen, some have sustained serious injuries by falling from the level. IMO, it is not worth the risk when it's so easy to add a barrier.


----------

